# Project 400-Can I put on 11 pounds in 7 days to reach 401 lbs?!?! :) (Pics)!!



## yuanshu (Nov 20, 2006)

Well it is November 20. 21 days after my 38th birthday a left handed Libra born in the year of the Monkey. I have always loved the number 21  So after 21 long months of lurking on this wonderful board and and its fantastic Mother site (www.dimensionsmagzine.com) I have decided to use Thanksgiving week to try and push my weight from 390 lbs to 401 pounds. 
I have even decided to use the extremely clever name of 'Project 400'  

About me: After 36 years of trying to pretend I was not the Husky Kid,Fat Kid,Obese Teen. 25 years of therapy pushed on me by parents who cared more about appearance than love itself. Being yelled at because I don't fit in a roller coaster by uncaring sisters .And Finally having surgery that almost killed me (They sewed my lower intestine by 'accident') By trying to force myself to be thin for other people I almost killed myself On Wedsday February 8 2005 I got out of the hospital and became a semi-agoraphobia, with panic disorder a problem I still mildly suffer from today. I decided to let fate dictate what I would become either a neurotic yo-yo dieter unhappy with just about everything,or a gigantic Fat man who is a gluttonous gourmand with a love of food that is as strong as Sex. (Who am I kidding 10 times stronger Ha,Ha) I used to be an avid Bogger and on Thursday Feb 16 I came across this blog when I was Googling the term 'male feeder' a term one of my goth 'Internet pals' told me about: 

http://mercuryil.deadjournal.com/2005/02/16/ It was like someone was 

reading my mind the description the detail. It opened my eyes to how wonderful the Internet could be to actually realized I was not the only man fantasizing about weighting's 400 lbs,that there were other people who thought exactly like I thought 'I fucking love being FAT'!! and then there was that fantastic link to Dimensions!!! I have always had claustrophobia and privacy issues that only worsened after my botched surgery. I have also have a unsympathetic family who truly were ashamed of my weight. But after reading all the boards (even Hyde Park) on this great sight I finally relazied I was normal and other people have experienced what I have. Thank You Conrad for this sanctuary. 

So this is a big step My first post with photos no less and a link to a site detailing my feeding adventure. Why now? Because I am inspired by some of the terrific ladies who post on this board because of their love of being an FFA. I also admire the guys who post about their love of being fat. the positive energy is really terrific. Plus for the first time in 38 years my Mother has genuinely accepted me as her son a Fat son. She even said I could have as many plates as I wanted at Thanksgiving. I always said if that were to happen I would take the week off and indulge myself like I have always wanted. I want to be a feedee,So I have 8 days off a new Wii,cabinets full of food .I have a goal of 5 trips scheuled this week (Therapists.Libraries) with fast food and buffets in between I have a chance to add 10 lbs and reach that magic number of 400 just like I dreamed off so long ago when I was a kid . So I weigh 390 and I just have to see what 400 is like. So for all you FFA's,Feeders.Feedees etc I hope you enjoy my journey who know it might last longer than a week <wink> . 

I also learned that a lot of people talk but the proof is in the Photos  which leads me to: 

Pictures: I spent a lot of time reading and viewing the plus size paysite's and got to really see how brave and confident everyone was. I saw the confidence and power of Heather and her big cuties,I also loved Miss Staci her freaking Sexy Glasses and eating shots,So I figured I would try my best and offer all the FFA 's who frequent this board so regularly and make all of us Fat guys feel great some Photos I will actually try and make them somewhat cool  And Just to show you I don't take myself so seriously I even will try and recreate the Classic Seinfeld George Costanza boudoir shot so please be gentle on me and I will take what ever encouragement,criticism anyone has to offer So here goes..........<gulp> Well let's do this.....After several frustating hours I give up on trying to post them in this thread....But thanks to several great folks you can go to this link: 

http://new.photos.yahoo.com/bonnyjonbonny/photo/294928803682693759/2 

And there you can see me in all my 390 lb glory plus Snacks to boot!! 

I would love to hear back from anyone good bad or other  Thanks again to all the FFA's BBW's SSBBW's and their supporters!!! Well I gotta get ready to try and go I just keep thinking of that buffett.... 

Steve


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Nov 20, 2006)

Interesting goal. One thing that might help in your gain: Keep in mind that low rep, heavy weight exercise will build heavy muscle that makes you look fatter. 

Also, don't forget to balance your diet. Sugary fruits and carb-laden veggies will help you gain too in a healthy way. Beware of salt; water weight isn't fat anyway!


----------



## yuanshu (Nov 20, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Interesting goal. One thing that might help in your gain: Keep in mind that low rep, heavy weight exercise will build heavy muscle that makes you look fatter.
> 
> Also, don't forget to balance your diet. Sugary fruits and carb-laden veggies will help you gain too in a healthy way. Beware of salt; water weight isn't fat anyway!



Thank you the advice  Although I did break my couch today LoL I took pictures and post them over on my link 

Steve


----------



## Jon Blaze (Nov 20, 2006)

She's right. Nice username by the way.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeek. o_o I'm glad you got past that rather traumatizing childhood and late adolescence.


----------



## yuanshu (Nov 20, 2006)

:eat2: :eat2: :eat2: 

View attachment IMG_1150.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 20, 2006)

^^you dont look like you weigh 390- but then again I have always thought people look smaller than their actual weight...... *shrugs*


----------



## yuanshu (Nov 20, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^you dont look like you weigh 390- but then again I have always thought people look smaller than their actual weight...... *shrugs*


 Well aren't you sweet  here is another view trust me  

View attachment IMG_1143.JPG


----------



## lemmink (Nov 21, 2006)

Peekaboo!

Oo, I'm going to love following this thread.


----------



## yuanshu (Nov 21, 2006)

Well I have to admit if you have not tried Costco's All America Chocolate Cake....you better damn well soon LoL 7 lbs of amazing taste I did my best as you will see in the pic but I fell short with about 2 lbs to go :doh: 

Thanks to all of you who have sent me encouragement but here is the tale of the tape so far (I should get extra points for tying the measuring tape around like a real tie) 

Food Consumed yesterday: 
4 egg McMuffins 
1 bag Double Stuff Oreos 
1 Chocolate shake 
4 double cheeseburgers 
70 Recess Peanut butter cups (Halloween type) 
1 box twinkies 
Way to much fucking Chocolate cake 
1 gallon Whole mile 
14 mountain dews 
5 plates at the Asian Buffet 

Which brings me to a weight of 393 lbs and 66 1/2 inch belly/gut. 
I know WoW 3 lbs 1 day,but I want too wait and see how much was water etc. But still not a bad first day  

Well I have to go eat Breakfast wish me luck  

Random Notes: 
Oh Did I mention Built to Spill's You in Reverse was the best CD of the year so far and Beck is back to his old funky Tricks on The Information!! 
And the Wii system is made for Fat People my god just move your controller where you want it go and there it goes on the screen 

View attachment Nov 21.jpg


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 21, 2006)

^^Im mad that you didnt save me any oreos or cheeseburgers....


----------



## yuanshu (Nov 21, 2006)

I also forgot to mention I broke my couch when I sat down on it :doh: 

View attachment IMG_1151.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 21, 2006)

^^I knew you broke your couch so you must have mentioned it allready and stop trying to change the subject...

Where are my oreos?


----------



## yuanshu (Nov 22, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> ^^I knew you broke your couch so you must have mentioned it allready and stop trying to change the subject...
> 
> Where are my oreos?


 
All I have are empty bags sweetie  

Ok So I am way to bloated an lazy to move my ass to weigh ya ya ya  ANyway I I have to go to the usual Sisters Free Roam Healthy Thanksgiving spectacular,the only time you will ever leave hungry. So basically I am sitting around playing Zelda and eating everything not nailed down. I am even using the homer simpson method of moving my remote and food  
Here is a Picture of me wearing a Tiger shirt I picked up in August in Toledo (Tiger farm team) This fit me perfectly in August. Needless to say 


Have a Happy Thanksgiving everyone!!

Ciao 

Steve 

View attachment IMG_1167.JPG


----------



## yuanshu (Nov 24, 2006)

Well I just wanted to drop in a say thanks for letting me do this fun food binge in public. I wasn't aware of some of the rules and that is my fault totally. I just wanted to drop by and assure everyone who cared that I will have no trouble hitting 400 trust me LoL I will be contiuing my frustrating look into life and share more about myself at my blog I am starting which can be found here: 
http://santosgotlucky.blogspot.com/ 

I will focus less on my gluttony and 
more on my cool dog and awseome LP collection and yes I will be happy to chat about life at or over 400. But I would much rather talk about Husker Du,All that Jazz,My love of being fat and the fact I was once a renown pastry Chef in the Queen City oh well I digress LoL. 

Here is the Tale of the tape: 
I have been eating all day all the time and I have way to much food to list but need less to say I weighed 397 this evening after todays festivitys I know I will weigh less tomorrow. But as the photo demonstrate I have swollen up like I am at 19 months in the last four days and its been damn fun. The last picture is one of my face as requested by a very sweet person  

Ciao 
Steve 

Please com visit and drop me a line on messenger sometime! 

View attachment IMG_1219.JPG


View attachment IMG_1221.JPG


View attachment IMG_1224.JPG


View attachment IMG_1215.JPG


----------



## love dubh (Nov 24, 2006)

A face! And it is a very nice face indeed!

*She who hates disembodied shots*


----------



## LrgrThnLf (Nov 24, 2006)

yuanshu said:


> Well I just wanted to drop in a say thanks for letting me do this fun food binge in public. I wasn't aware of some of the rules and that is my fault totally. I just wanted to drop by and assure everyone who cared that I will have no trouble hitting 400 trust me


Someone hasn't told you off about sharing your progress with us I hope - I find posts like yours inspiration in my own quest for "personal growth" ;-)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm with Maire...you do have a very nice mug. Why don't you show more of it for us ladies?


----------



## yuanshu (Nov 27, 2006)

I officially hit 401 pounds Sunday evening and...wow I am stuffed. 

Funny Story right as I stepped off the scale The Pixies 
'Where is mind came' on and my towel ripppped. It was like some cosmic feeding crossing of planets Haha And what resulted was a wonderful pic. 

Well we will see what happens My week long binge is over and I am worn out funny thing though I think my appetite has grown tremendously. Thanks for all the wonderful support and I will get my ass in gear and get that blog going 

Ciao,Cheers,Asta la vista 

Steve 

View attachment IMG_1246.JPG


----------



## yuanshu (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh and a face shot for Green eyed Fairy 

View attachment IMG_1254.JPG


----------



## yuanshu (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh yeah take this  

View attachment IMG_1254.JPG


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 27, 2006)

yuanshu said:


> Oh and a face shot for Green eyed Fairy




Hehehehehehehehehe- Thanks Hawt Boy   

looking good


----------



## yuanshu (Nov 27, 2006)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Hehehehehehehehehe- Thanks Hawt Boy
> 
> looking good



Yer to sweet :kiss2:


----------

